# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Kako se u našem vrtiću promovira dojenje

## RinaS

Dakle, neki dan ja došla po dijete u jaslice i na oglasnoj ploči vidim novi tekst s velikim naslovom DOJENJE. I odmah se oduševim naslovom. Mislim si ja, mora da su bili ponukani mojim dojenjem svog jasličara makar sam opet trudna, pa da i ostali roditelji vide prednosti dojenja. Čini mi se da jedino ja jos dojim jasličko dijete, 19 mjeseci, kad mi se svi čude, "dive", ostaju bez teksta ili skrenu pogled kad nas vide cicati.

Prepisala sam tekst u potpunosti bez izmjena, pa vas molim za komentare. Svoj doživljaj teksta još neću napisati da nikog ne navodim:

DOJENJE

Dojenje moze:

-	štititi od infekcije uha. Dijete koje se isključivo doji četiri do šest mjeseci ima pedeset posto manje šanse da dobije infekciju uha od ostale djece;
-	reducirati rizik od alergija;
-	pomaže u prevenciji od dijareje i infekcije esherihiom coli;
-	majčino mlijeko usporava širenje i rast crijevnih bakterija: pojačava otpor dišnim infekcijama, rast bakterija u plućima, ustima i nosu.

Dojenje ne može:

-	učiniti dijete pametnijim
-	smanjiti broj prehlada i gripa, ali majčino mlijeko može smanjiti broj, dužinu i intenzitet jer će mamin imunološki sistem proizvesti antitijela, koja će ona prenijeti dijetetu preko mlijeka;
-	pomoći djetetu da se osjeća sigurnije i majci da se brže i čvršće veže uz dijete. Dojenje ima smirujući efekt na ženu koji se može prenijeti na dijete ali i majke koje dijete hrane bočicom mogu to isto postići.

Prednosti za majku:

-	nakon poroda ako majka doji , maternica se brže podiže, vraća na mjesto i majka kraće krvari;
-	smanjuje se rizik oboljenja od osteoporoze;
-	smanjuje se rizik tumora na dojkama, maternici i jajnicima;
-	dojenje je ekonomičnije i ne zahtjeva nikakvu pripremu, sterilizaciju bočica i sl.

----------


## MGrubi

sve je ok
a ovaj dio:



> -	pomoći djetetu da se osjeća sigurnije i majci da se brže i čvršće veže uz dijete. Dojenje ima smirujući efekt na ženu koji se može prenijeti na dijete ali i majke koje dijete hrane bočicom mogu to isto postići.
> .


je napisan diplomatski, jer večina žena ne doji nakon 6mj, pa da se ne dobije klasična optužba nametanja osječaja krivice i proglašivanja nemajki.. itd...

----------


## leonisa

> Dijete koje se isključivo doji četiri do šest mjeseci ima pedeset posto manje šanse da dobije infekciju uha od ostale djece;


visak je 4-6mj.
dojenje stiti dijete kroz cijeli period dojenja.

iskljucivo dojenje 6mj. se preporuca iz drugih razloga.

prednosti dojenja su smanjene, srezane na ono "osnovno".




> - smanjiti broj prehlada i gripa, ali majčino mlijeko može smanjiti broj, dužinu i intenzitet jer će mamin imunološki sistem proizvesti antitijela, koja će ona prenijeti dijetetu preko mlijeka;


ovo je isto polovicno.
naime cinjenica je da dojena djeca rjedje oboljevaju jer imaju jaci imunoloski sustav, a kroz mlijeko dobivaju sva majcina antitijela.




> - pomoći djetetu da se osjeća sigurnije i majci da se brže i čvršće veže uz dijete. Dojenje ima smirujući efekt na ženu koji se može prenijeti na dijete ali i majke koje dijete hrane bočicom mogu to isto postići.


krivo
za vrijeme dojenja luce se hormoni.
izmedju ostali i hormon oksitocin (isti hormon se luci za vrijeme orgazma) i endorfin, znan kao hormon srece.
dojenje ima izrazito "meditativno" djelovanje opustajuci dijete i umirujuci ga.
dojenje je najbolja utjeha za bebu i otklanja bol. majcino mlijeko sadrzi endorfin koji ublazava bol. (npr. djeca koja su dojila za vrijeme uboda lancetom nisu reagirala na bolan ubod kao ona koja nisu dojila.) 
uz produljeno dojenje djeca lakse mogu prebroditi velike promjene (npr. odvajanje od majke prilikom povratka na posao; odlazak u jaslice i sl.); 

cijeli text je jako srezan i skracen.

mogu staviti duzu verziju   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

stavi, a rina ga može odnijeti u svoj vrtić i predložiti da postojeći zamijene potpunijom verzijom. kad su napravili prvi korak, sigurno će i drugi.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

*Kako sve dojenje koristi djetetu?*

Blagodati dojenja za fizičko zdravlje djeteta:

- Za razliku od bilo kojeg umjetnog pripravka, majčino mlijeko sadrži žive stanice a njegovi sastojci djeluju sinergijski. Udio bjelančevina, ugljikohidrata, vitamina i minerala optimalan je za pravilan rast i razvoj djeteta. Već kroz kolostrum (kojeg nazivaju i prvim cjepivom) dijete u organizam prima antitijela koja ga štite od mogućih bolesti respiratornog i probavnog trakta. U majčinom mlijeku nalazi se imunoglobulin A koji stvara zaštitni sloj u crijevima te tako štiti dijete od alergena.;
- Majčino mlijeko pruža djetetu zaštitu od raznih bolesti:
imunoloških bolesti (limfoma, Chronove bolesti, celijakije), astme, ekcema, hemophilus b. bakterije, nekrotizirajućeg enterokolitisa, diareje, respiratornih infekcija, kasne sepse, reumatskog artritisa, povećanog kolesterola u krvi, nastanka žutice, leukemije, Hodgkinove bolesti ;
- Dojena djeca rjeđe obolijevaju od upale uha, bakterijskog meningitisa, upale pluća, viroza, infekcije urinarnog trakta, dijabetesa, salmonele;
- Kod dojene djece koja se razbole simptomi su manje izraženi i oporavak je brži;
- Majčino mlijeko ima imunološku funkciju jer sadrži protutijela na razne patogene viruse i bakterije koje je majka stvorila, ali i one koje stvara s obzirom na bolesti s kojima u tom trenutku majka i beba dolaze u kontakt;
- Bebe nisu alergične na majčino mlijeko (mogu biti alergične na hranu koju majka uzima, primjerice kravlje mlijeko);
- Dojena djeca gotovo nikada ne pate od zatvora (loše probave); rijetko imaju proljev jer majčino mlijeko sadrži tvari koje razaraju organizme koji izazivaju proljev i potiču razvoj zdrave crijevne flore. Njihova stolica ne smrdi (do uvođenja dohrane) i rjeđe izaziva pelenski osip;
- Dojenje osigurava optimalan razvoj bebinog mozga jer majčino
mlijeko sadrži DHA kiselinu (docosohexaenoic) i AA kiselinu (arachidonic);
- Majčino mlijeko sadrži laktoferin koji je izvor željeza za bebu i ima antibakterijsko djelovanje;
- Anemija je kod dojene djece rijetka jer dojena djeca ne gube željezo u stolici kao djeca hranjena kravljim mlijekom;
- Dojenje smanjuje rizik od iznenadne dojenačke smrti (SIDS) jer se dojene bebe noću bude češće te rjeđe spavaju vrlo dubokim snom u kojem zbog prestanka disanja može nastupiti smrt;
- Osim što smanjuje mogućnost karijesa, dojenje pridonosi optimalnom razvoju usne šupljine jer jača facijalnu muskulaturu što se povezuje s kasnijim normalnijim razvojem govora i jezika nego što je to slučaj u beba hranjenih adaptiranim mlijekom;
- Majčino mlijeko je lako probavljivo jer bebin probavni sustav lako apsorbira proteine u njemu, a enzim lipaze pomaže da beba djelotvornije probavi masnoće iz mlijeka;
-Dojenje pomaže u prevenciji pretilosti jer u majčinom mlijeku postoji protein koji služi za regulaciju potrošnje energije te tako dijete popije onoliko koliko mu treba pa nema unošenja viška kalorija;
- Okus mlijeka mijenja se s majčinom prehranom te priprema dijete na susret s krutom hranom;
- Hranjenje majčinim mlijekom povezuje se s kasnijim djetetovim nižim krvnim tlakom;
- Nedonoščad koja boravi u inkubatoru, a čijim je majkama omogućeno dojenje i tzv. klokanova njega (kangaroo care), tj. kontakt koža na kožu bolje napreduje od nedonoščadi kojima je takva njega (pa vrlo vjerojatno i dojenje) uskraćena;
- Dojenje djece oboljele od cistične fibroze ili djece sa Downovim sindromom ima izrazito blagotvorno djelovanje jer su ta djeca slabijeg imunološkog sustava, a dojenje ih štiti od mogućih bolesti respiratornog trakta;
- Iskljucivo dojenje 6 mjeseci preporucaju razne organizacije (WHO, UNICEF, LLL) kao sto preporucuju da majke doje barem godinu dana, odnosno dvije godine, a i duze, dokle god to majka i dijete zele, jer u drugoj godini djetetova zivota pola litre majcinog mlijeka sadrzi:
o 29% potrebe za energijom
o 43% potrebe za proteinima
o 36% potrebe za kalcijem
o 75% potrebe za vitaminom A
o 76% potrebe za folatima
o 94% potrebe za vitaminom B12
o 60% potrebe za vitaminom C


Blagodati dojenja za emocionalno / mentalno zdravlje djeteta:

- Tzv. nenutritivno dojenje, tj. dojenje kada dijete doji ne zbog toga sto je gladno ili žedno već kada je željno ljubavi i pažnje, kada je uplašeno, uznemireno ili želi utjehu. Mjesto ispod majčine dojke najbliže je mjestu na kojem se nalazilo 9 mjeseci. Na taj način ono osjeti da je sa majkom opet jedno;
- Dojenjem dijete zadovoljava potrebu za sisanjem;
- Kontakt koža na kožu ima izrazito blagotvorno djelovanje na bebin organizam emocionalno čvrsto povezujući majku i dijete;
- Dojenje pridonosi boljoj koordinaciji očiju i ruku djeteta;
- Dojenje ima izrazito «meditativno» djelovanje opuštajući dijete i umirujući ga;
- Dojenje je najbolja utjeha za bebu i otklanja bol. Majčino mlijeko sadrži endorfin koji ublažava bol. Djeca koja su dojila za vrijeme uboda lancetom nisu reagirala na bolan ubod kao ona koja nisu dojila. Uz produljeno dojenje djeca lakše mogu prebroditi velike promjene (npr. odvajanje od majke prilikom povratka na posao; odlazak u jaslice i sl.);
- Žene koje su kao bebe i same dojile vrlo će vjerojatno dojiti i svoju djecu;
- Dojenje može većem djetetu pomoći u shvaćanju discipline.
Disciplina je učenje djeteta što je dobro, a što nije, a ne kažnjavanje za uobičajeno ponašanje u toj dobi.


*Zašto je dojenje dobro i za mamu?*

Blagodati dojenja za fizičko zdravlje majke:

- Dok majka doji njezino tijelo otpušta hormon oksitocin koji izaziva kontrakcije uterusa i pomaže vraćanje maternice u normalno stanje te sprječava moguće prekomjerno krvarenje;
- Isključivo tj. ekološko dojenje prvih 6 mjeseci odgađa ovulaciju i menstruaciju što do neke mjere može biti prirodno kontracepcijsko sredstvo (pruža 98 % zaštitu);
- Nedostatak menstruacije smanjuje mogućnost gubitka željeza što je posebice važno kod majki koje su bolovale od trudničkog dijabetesa – kod njih dolazi do bržeg snižavanja razine šećera u krvi nego kod majki koje ne doje.;
- Majka dojilja brže gubi na težini jer joj je za dnevnu proizvodnju mlijeka potrebno oko 200-500 kalorija (toliko se izgubi nakon sat vremena vožnje biciklom);
- Majke dojilje koje boluju od dijabetesa trebaju manju dozu inzulina;
- Majke koje su dojile barem 6 mjeseci imaju smanjeni rizik od mogućeg raka dojke, raka jajnika i raka maternice;
- Optimalan gubitak kilograma, niža razina šećera u krvi i veća razina "dobrog" kolesterola u žena dojilja bitno smanjuje rizik od kardiovaskularnih oboljenja;
- Smanjena gustoća kostiju tijekom dojenja je privremena te kosti obnavljaju svoju gustoću odmah nakon prestanka dojenja. Obzirom da nakon produženog dojenja gustoća kostiju može biti i čvršća nego prije dojenja, opravdano se smatra da dojenje štiti od osteoporoze;
- Majke dojilje nakon menopauze rjeđe imaju prijelom kuka prilikom pada;
- Vrijeme kada dojite možete iskoristiti za odmor, a noćna buđenja su manje stresna. Dijete se praktički niti ne probudi već još u polusnu prihvati dojku i siše; .




Blagodati dojenja za emocionalno / mentalno zdravlje majke:

- Dojeći dijete majka uči o djetetovim potrebama i lakše ih razumije te se tako bolje emocionalno povezuje s djetetom;
- Majke dojilje svjesne su toga da su svom djetetu dale najbolji mogući početak te ih to čini zadovoljnima;
- Dojeći dijete majka se osjeća slobodnije i zadovoljnije jer je dojenje jednostavno, ne zahtijeva nikakve pripreme prije obroka, ekonomično je i čuva okoliš;
- Dojenje djeluje opuštajuće na majku (zbog prolaktina) jednako kao i na dijete.
- Ono omogućava stvaranje jedinstvene povezanosti između majke i djeteta, pruža priliku za fizičku bliskost i neverbalnu komunikaciju dajući time bebi osjećaj prihvaćenosti i pripadanja, što potiče razvoj samosvijesti. Istovremeno, prolaktin koji se luči tijekom dojenja ima smirujući učinak na majku a spoznaja da je sposobna zadovoljiti djetetove potrebe za hranom i bliskošću podiže joj samopouzdanje i vjeru u majčinske sposobnosti.
- Smanjuje rizik pojave postporođajne depresije

----------


## leonisa

> stavi, a rina ga može odnijeti u svoj vrtić i predložiti da postojeći zamijene potpunijom verzijom. kad su napravili prvi korak, sigurno će i drugi.


onda prvo text treba proci lekturu  :Grin:

----------


## RinaS

E tako je. U potpunosti se slazem s Leonisom, prekratko i djelomice netočno. Ja sam bila prvo odusevljena jer sam mislila da ću pročitati nesto pozitivno, a kad ono tekst "nit smrdi nit miriše", devet natuknica od kojih dvije negativne. Odmah sam si pomislila ma ko se samo toliko potrudio da iskopa tolke činjenice vezane uz dojenje. 
Jednostavno, nisam shvatila šta mi se tim tekstom htjelo reći.

----------


## brane

imam u grupi dvije curice koje još doje
jednoj je 5,5g a drugoj 3,5g

----------


## Foška

meni se čini da je taj vrtić ipak napravio veliku, ogromnu stvar    :Heart:  

OK, našle ste da tekst nije potpun, nije savim točan, nije..., nije..., ali sve u svemu meni se čini da je netko u tom vrtiću (vjerojatno zdravstvena voditeljica) poprilično informiran i otvoren za nove načine razmišljanja. I da si daje truda. Ja bih na tvom mjestu svakako skoknula do autorice i pohvalila je
(iako, teoretski je moguće da je i neki striček to okačio   :Smile:   )

----------


## mama courage

i ja bih radije pohvalila, nego odmah mala s boljom verzijom ispod nosa.

----------


## mama courage

edit: mala = mahala

----------


## ms. ivy

ja bih pohvalila i mahala.  :Wink:  

rina, promocija dojenja svakako je za pohvalu, makar i uz pogreške. a njih treba ispraviti, vjerujem da im neće smetati pohvala i dobronamjerna sugestija (pogotovo ispravak trajanja isključivog dojenja).

----------


## RinaS

Rekla sam vec da me ideja odusevila. 
Mozda sam od tog teksta vise očekivala, sigurno nisam očekivala dio teksta *dojenje ne može...*. Htjela sam da o dojenju bude pisano s malo vise truda, jer me ovo podsjeca na tekst iz nekog osnovnoskolskog udžbenika. Hoću reći, ja o dojenju dosta znam zato što sam se sama puno o tome informirala, pitala, čitala, al mi se cini da ima onih koji cekaju da im informacija ili pomoć stigne sama, ili imaju stav _lako ćemo mi to_, a kad ono i nije bas tako lako. Mislila sam da je tekst namjenjen njima. I opet kažem, ne razumijem poruku teksta. Jer zbog mene ga nisu trebali pisati. Ako je nekoga nesto naucio ili mu pomogao, super, i ja ga pohvaljujem. 

Što se tiče pohvale i dobronamjerne sugestije autoru, ne znam kolko bi se to od mene shvatilo dobronamjernim, mislim da sam im na crnoj listi zbog prehrane u jaslicama

----------


## leonisa

mislim da je potrebno sto vise afirmativnih tekstova o dojenju.

previse je onih- dojenje ne moze, ako vi ne mozete, mozda necete moci....
tako se ne postize uspijeh.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da li se gornji (duži) tekst lektorirao?  može se preuzeti takav kakav je, i ako da, da napišem da je izvor roda ili netko drugi?

----------


## habibi

opcenito, podrzavam sve inicijative za promociju dojenja. i sama dojim svog jednoipolgodisnjaka. sasvim dobronamjerno upozoravam na natuknicu o kontracepciji u periodu iskljucivog dojenja u integralnom tekstu. mislim da nije potrebno spominjati nepouzdanu kontracepciju. previse je blagodati dojenja da bi se tom napomenom kompromitirao cijeli tekst jer nepouzdanost takve kontracepcije zaista  postoji. znam to iz vlastitog primjera. naime, ciklus mi se regulirao 3 mjeseca nakon poroda iako sam iskljucivo dojila prvih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## leonisa

habibi, iskljucivo dojenje nije isto sto i ekolosko dojenje  :Smile:  

Danci sam poslala PP  :Smile:

----------


## habibi

> habibi, iskljucivo dojenje nije isto sto i ekolosko dojenje





> Isključivo tj. ekološko dojenje prvih 6 mjeseci odgađa ovulaciju i menstruaciju što do neke mjere može biti prirodno kontracepcijsko sredstvo (pruža 98 % zaštitu);


ne kuzim, kak sad nije isto? :?

----------


## leonisa

iskljucivo dojenje je jedna od komponenti ekoloskog dojenja
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=236&Show=1457

malo je lose formulirana ta recenica.

istina je da je ucinkovitost tako velika, ali takodjer da mali broj zena uspiju ekoloski dojiti. stoga, da, nikad ne bi savjetovala dojenje kao kontr. metodu

----------


## habibi

upravo sam procitala tekst o eko dojenju. djeluje zaista utopijski, tesko za vjerovati da je ono ostvarivo u bilo kojoj civilizaciji u bilo koje vrijeme jer su zene oduvijek i svugdje mnogo i tesko radile. mislim da poticati dojenje treba u realnim okvirima primjerenim danasnjoj zeni i njenoj ulozi u obitelji i drustvu. mama sam, zaposlena sam, dijete sam iskljucivo dojila ne dajuci mu dude i bocice ikada, a drugu hranu i pice cijelih 6 mjeseci, jos uvijek dojim. ekoloskije od toga zaista ne mogu zamisliti u svojim uvjetima zivota koje smatram prosjecnima.

----------


## Maja

> Što se tiče pohvale i dobronamjerne sugestije autoru, ne znam kolko bi se to od mene shvatilo dobronamjernim, mislim da sam im na crnoj listi zbog prehrane u jaslicama


Pa onda ovo samo znači da od tebe očekuju i daljnje akcije u sličnim smjerovima, nemaš što izgubiti   :Grin:

----------


## nanuška

Mislila sam otvoriti novi topic, ali hajde da se nadovežem na ovaj....

Kada smo curku upisivali u 6.-om mjesecu u vrtić, ravnateljica me je onako u razgovoru upitala jel na nešto alergična i sl. stvari----i tako dođosmo na dojenje. Ja sva ponosno što još uvijek dojimo, mislila da ću dobiti pohvale,..
Kad ono: "A, gospođo, prekinite što prije, to nije to kao prije više zdravo( ovdje je mislila da moje mlijeko nije zdravo kao u prvih obaveznih 6.mjeseci), to nije dobro za nju jer se sada previše vezala za vas, bit će problema kada je najesen dovedete u vrtić neće htjeti bez vas, a o vilici i njenoj motorici da i ne govorio. Vaše dijete treba učiti da jede krutu hranu kako bi joj se vilica razvijala."
 :?  :? 
Ne trabam ni spominjati da sam tu priču prekinula odmah komentarom da je to naša stvar.
Ali, tuga me obuzme kako ljudi koji na takvim mjestima rade tako razmišljaju.
I ja sam prof.predškolskog odgoja pa mi je to još gore.

----------

